# '02 F-250 radiator leak



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

My '02 F-250 has a small leak at the bottom where the tranny line threads in. Does anyone know if I can remove the tranny line and replace the metal plug the tranny line threads into?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

coolant or trans fluid?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dieselboy01;1988933 said:


> My '02 F-250 has a small leak at the bottom where the tranny line threads in. Does anyone know if I can remove the tranny line and replace the metal plug the tranny line threads into?


No, not without taking radiator apart. You would need to remove the bottom plastic cover to remove/install the new fitting for the tranny line.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's leaking coolant.

So that plug doesn't just screw into the radiator? Do I need to pull the radiator to fix this, or does the radiator need to go to a radiator shop to get fixed? 

Or would it be more cost effective to just replace the radiator?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Run some coolant leak stop first. You'll be opening up a can of worms on this.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

probably be cheaper to just replace the radiator.
a new one is only around $100 from rock auto


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

New radiator. Usually shops don't/can't fix plastic tank radiators. Usually.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

New radiator.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

It would be worth a try to remove the fitting wile still in the truck then if it breaks everything to pieces remove and replace .


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

jmac5058;1989224 said:


> It would be worth a try to remove the fitting wile still in the truck then if it breaks everything to pieces remove and replace .


How are you going to remove it? It is mounted from the inside out. They do not screw into the plastic.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the help and advice! I'll go the replacement route when I get some extra time and money.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I can't tell you how many of our E450s leak from those ports. If I were to guess, they aren't leaking when its warmed up and running (ours dont). I use less than a pint of coolant on the units that leak per oil change (5000 miles). You may try some sealer, but the actual amout your loosing is not going to cost as much as a few bottles of sealant


----------

